# unlock gm radio



## blazer78

does anybody know how to unlock a stock gm radio 2004 model tryin to sell the car put the radio back in and it says locked help please


----------



## MIRACLE

NEED TO GET THE SERIAL NUMBER OFF THE RADIO AND THE DEALERSHIP WILL GIVE YOU THE CODE.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by blazer78_@Jul 30 2010, 05:37 PM~18187363
> *does anybody know how to unlock a stock gm radio 2004 model tryin to sell the car put the radio back in and it says locked help please
> *


just follow the "G" code :cheesy:


----------



## MIRACLE

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2010, 05:13 PM~18188750
> *just follow the "G" code :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Turboshocker001

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2010, 06:13 PM~18188750
> *just follow the "G" code :cheesy:
> *


bros before hoes? :dunno:


----------



## blazer78

nope didnt work still doesnt come on


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by blazer78_@Aug 1 2010, 05:34 PM~18200198
> *nope didnt work still doesnt come on
> *


capital G not lowercase also may have to give it daps :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by blazer78_@Aug 1 2010, 02:34 PM~18200198
> *nope didnt work still doesnt come on
> *


Just buy a deck off craigslist or eBay for a couple bucks and slap it in there. (no ****)


----------



## Blazerbump03

Found this online, supposed to work for Delco radios if you have one, dont know if its real or not but it cant hurt to try.



How to Reset GM Theft lock Radio's

Article Disclaimer: This article is meant to be used by Delco Radio owners to reset there radios. In no way is it meant to be used for any unethical or unlawful ways.

Purpose

The following instructions will allow you to reset any GM (General Motors), Cadillac, Oldsmobile, Buick, Pontiac theft lock radio.

Requirements

The theft lock radio must be in "LOC" mode.

Procedure:

1. Turn the ignition ON (The radio should display "LOC")

2. Hold down the Radio Presets 2 and 3 buttons for six seconds

3. The radio display changes from LOC to a three-digit number. Write this number down. You now have fifteen seconds to complete the next step.

4. Press the AM/FM button

5. The radio display changes to another three-digit number. Write this number to the right of the first one.

6. You now have a six-digit number, the first three digits are from STEP 03 and the last three digits are form STEP 05

7. Call 1-800-537-5140

8. Press 1 then # (pound). You'll hear "Invalid Code, try again"

9. Press 139010 or 106010 or 206010 or 202107 then # (pound). You will be asked to enter your four or six digit code followed by *

10. Enter the number from STEP 6 then *

11. Listen to the four-digit number and write it down. It will be repeated twice

12. Turn the ignition ON (The radio displays LOC)

13. Use the MN and HR buttons to enter the code from STEP 11

14. Press the AM/FM button. The radio display changes to "SEC". Your radio is now "un-locked" and usable.

Dealership Codes

* 139010
* 106010
* 206010
* 202107

Troubleshooting

If you fail to enter the correct code eight times, the radio goes into INOP mode. You have to wait an hour with the ignition on before the radio returns to LOC mode.

Read more: http://www.articlesbase.com/automotive-art...l#ixzz0wrwcOeRn
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Aug 17 2010, 06:20 AM~18330814
> *Found this online, supposed to work for Delco radios if you have one, dont know if its real or not but it cant hurt to try.
> How to Reset GM Theft lock Radio's
> 
> Article Disclaimer: This article is meant to be used by Delco Radio owners  to reset there radios. In no way is it meant to be used for any unethical or unlawful ways.
> 
> Purpose
> 
> The following instructions will allow you to reset any GM (General Motors), Cadillac, Oldsmobile, Buick, Pontiac theft lock radio.
> 
> Requirements
> 
> The theft lock radio must be in "LOC" mode.
> 
> Procedure:
> 
> 1. Turn the ignition ON (The radio should display "LOC")
> 
> 2. Hold down the Radio Presets 2 and 3 buttons for six seconds
> 
> 3. The radio display changes from LOC to a three-digit number. Write this number down. You now have fifteen seconds to complete the next step.
> 
> 4. Press the AM/FM button
> 
> 5. The radio display changes to another three-digit number. Write this number to the right of the first one.
> 
> 6. You now have a six-digit number, the first three digits are from STEP 03 and the last three digits are form STEP 05
> 
> 7. Call 1-800-537-5140
> 
> 8. Press 1 then # (pound). You'll hear "Invalid Code, try again"
> 
> 9. Press 139010 or 106010 or 206010 or 202107 then # (pound). You will be asked to enter your four or six digit code followed by *
> 
> 10. Enter the number from STEP 6 then *
> 
> 11. Listen to the four-digit number and write it down. It will be repeated twice
> 
> 12. Turn the ignition ON (The radio displays LOC)
> 
> 13. Use the MN and HR buttons to enter the code from STEP 11
> 
> 14. Press the AM/FM button. The radio display changes to "SEC". Your radio is now "un-locked" and usable.
> 
> Dealership Codes
> 
> * 139010
> * 106010
> * 206010
> * 202107
> 
> Troubleshooting
> 
> If you fail to enter the correct code eight times, the radio goes into INOP mode. You have to wait an hour with the ignition on before the radio returns to LOC mode.
> 
> Read more: http://www.articlesbase.com/automotive-art...l#ixzz0wrwcOeRn
> Under Creative Commons License: Attribution
> *



Lol, seems like a hassle. Just buy a cheap CD deck! :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

*shrugs* he asked for a way haha, an easier way is for you to message me with your full name, address, social security number along with a major credit card number and cc code, i will in turn provide you with a new radio code to use and instructions on how to do so in 1 step or less. =)


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Aug 17 2010, 06:36 AM~18330860
> **shrugs* he asked for a way haha, an easier way is for you to message me with your full name, address, social security number along with a major credit card number and cc code, i will in turn provide you with a new radio code to use and instructions on how to do so in 1 step or less. =)
> *


Now that is the way to go! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Aug 17 2010, 09:20 AM~18330814
> *Found this online, supposed to work for Delco radios if you have one, dont know if its real or not but it cant hurt to try.
> How to Reset GM Theft lock Radio's
> 
> Article Disclaimer: This article is meant to be used by Delco Radio owners  to reset there radios. In no way is it meant to be used for any unethical or unlawful ways.
> 
> Purpose
> 
> The following instructions will allow you to reset any GM (General Motors), Cadillac, Oldsmobile, Buick, Pontiac theft lock radio.
> 
> Requirements
> 
> The theft lock radio must be in "LOC" mode.
> 
> Procedure:
> 
> 1. Turn the ignition ON (The radio should display "LOC")
> 
> 2. Hold down the Radio Presets 2 and 3 buttons for six seconds
> 
> 3. The radio display changes from LOC to a three-digit number. Write this number down. You now have fifteen seconds to complete the next step.
> 
> 4. Press the AM/FM button
> 
> 5. The radio display changes to another three-digit number. Write this number to the right of the first one.
> 
> 6. You now have a six-digit number, the first three digits are from STEP 03 and the last three digits are form STEP 05
> 
> 7. Call 1-800-537-5140
> 
> 8. Press 1 then # (pound). You'll hear "Invalid Code, try again"
> 
> 9. Press 139010 or 106010 or 206010 or 202107 then # (pound). You will be asked to enter your four or six digit code followed by *
> 
> 10. Enter the number from STEP 6 then *
> 
> 11. Listen to the four-digit number and write it down. It will be repeated twice
> 
> 12. Turn the ignition ON (The radio displays LOC)
> 
> 13. Use the MN and HR buttons to enter the code from STEP 11
> 
> 14. Press the AM/FM button. The radio display changes to "SEC". Your radio is now "un-locked" and usable.
> 
> Dealership Codes
> 
> * 139010
> * 106010
> * 206010
> * 202107
> 
> Troubleshooting
> 
> If you fail to enter the correct code eight times, the radio goes into INOP mode. You have to wait an hour with the ignition on before the radio returns to LOC mode.
> 
> Read more: http://www.articlesbase.com/automotive-art...l#ixzz0wrwcOeRn
> Under Creative Commons License: Attribution
> *


post should be pinned


----------



## Blazerbump03

Post has been thoroughly pinned. :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 09:16 AM~18331057
> *post should be pinned
> *


It is now! :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18331207


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Aug 17 2010, 09:39 AM~18331191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post has been thoroughly pinned.  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO


----------



## Blazerbump03

...so, be sure to let us know if this does in fact work since its already been pinned and all lol


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Aug 17 2010, 02:15 PM~18333312
> *...so, be sure to let us know if this does in fact work since its already been pinned and all lol
> *


I'm gonna leave it anyway, most likely it works and if it doesn't work it's because it's executed wrong.

Plus it's free information to do something you aren't supposed to be doing to begin with, so accuracy is a risk they will have to take. LOL


----------



## Blazerbump03

haha truuf i guess, either way i only read one post on some diesel forums that actually confirmed it worked.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 17 2010, 10:46 AM~18331212
> *It is now!  :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18331207
> *


:h5:


----------



## mkp123

Well, this question has been something that we were all trying to answer ourselves for quite some time and it turned out as though the only way possible for us to do the above thing was to get the serial number of the radio, which in my opinion was something irritating for a majority of us as we had no clue to do whatsoever to obtain it! Later on, it turned out that following the G code was at last the only insurance we had!


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 08:16 AM~18331057
> *post should be pinned
> *


tried this on my homies 97 deville last week and it didnt work.


----------

